# My Little Ponies



## sobana (Mar 7, 2011)

I keep seeing people with the same my little pony art style on this and many other sites and am wondering if their all connected to the same source. they have a lot of animated pictures and makes me curious to the thought of there being a new my little pony series out. It seems to be a spike in their popularity and I seem to be missing it.


----------



## Icky (Mar 7, 2011)

ugh.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 7, 2011)

Someone hasn't heard of My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic.

Run while you still can.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Mar 7, 2011)

This show is starting to become cancer.


----------



## Hir (Mar 7, 2011)

OP's avatar is oddly frightening


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Mar 7, 2011)

> OP's avatar is oddly frightening


Her cyan blue eyes are staring into your soul.

But anyway. This show is being posted everywhere and I'm really surprised there are still people who don't know it.


----------



## Nicole1725 (Mar 7, 2011)

To be honest, I have never heard of it either. I'm guessing that I am not missing out on much...


----------



## Taralack (Mar 7, 2011)

Nicole1725 said:


> To be honest, I have never heard of it either. I'm guessing that I am not missing out on much...


 
That's what they all say... at first.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 7, 2011)

Leafblower29 said:


> starting


 
DOHOHOHOHO


----------



## Jude (Mar 7, 2011)

The sudden interest in My Little Pony is really just an internet fad. I'm sure people don't _actually_ enjoy watching that show.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 7, 2011)

Jude said:


> The sudden interest in My Little Pony is really just an internet fad. I'm sure people don't _actually_ enjoy watching that show.


 
On 4chan, it's yet another annoying attempt (think Puddi) to drive newfags away. You see... newfags aren't aware of any thread hiding scripts.

... the only exception being me. CÂ¦


----------



## Taralack (Mar 7, 2011)

Grycho said:


> On 4chan


 
This feels like a derivative of the Robot Unicorn Attack phase.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 7, 2011)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't get this fad either, it's just dumb and unoriginal if all is changed is color, looks and accessories on them.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 7, 2011)

Glaice said:


> I don't get this fad either, it's just dumb and unoriginal if all is changed is color, looks and accessories on them.


 
adoptables


----------



## ArielMT (Mar 7, 2011)

A Wikia with more than you want to know.


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 7, 2011)

Jude said:


> The sudden interest in My Little Pony is really just an internet fad. I'm sure people don't _actually_ enjoy watching that show.



I've read journal entries on this site. There are.

Seriously though people, go draw some frikken' Transformers: Prime fanart instead. Or Hell, even GI Joe: Renegades fanart. I bet some of you could draw a really sexy Baroness. >:3


----------



## Larry (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't know how /b/ could like this shit....


----------



## ArielMT (Mar 7, 2011)

larry669 said:


> I don't know how /b/ could like this shit....


 
/b/ doesn't, but /co/ does.


----------



## Jude (Mar 7, 2011)

They somehow made a shitty site even shittier.


----------



## CrazyLee (Mar 7, 2011)

MLP is something that's excessively and obnoxiously popular, like Justin Beiber and Twilight, mostly with females that like cute things......
...... also like Beiber and Twilight.



Grycho said:


> On 4chan, it's yet another annoying attempt (think Puddi) to drive newfags away. You see... newfags aren't aware of any thread hiding scripts.
> 
> ... the only exception being me. CÂ¦


I'm an oldfag and even I don't know about such scrips.


----------



## sobana (Mar 8, 2011)

Icky said:


> ugh.


 Black Magic!


----------

